# Stinky Feet



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Maybe this is completely random and a few people might think I'm a little off my rocker but here goes anyway. 

My poodle Jazz has stinky feet and I am wondering if this is a poodle problem or if it's just her. 

Let me explain, on the 31st I brought Jazz home and she was groomed and bathed that day. Because she could not be out unsupervised with my smaller dogs we put her in our bedroom when we left the house, she also slept in our bedroom. The weekend passes by and I start to notice that the bedroom smells. I clean, and wash the sheets, but the smell stays. A corn chip/ yeast/ dog smell. I take her back to work with me on Tuesday thinking maybe she isn't clean and intending to re-bath her myself. My patner smells all over her and confused because she can detect no odor at all on Jazz. I smelled her all over too and couldn't smell the same odor that was in my bedroom. Well my patner decides to smell in ears, nothing bad there, and then for whatever reason she smells Jazz's feet. Phew! Ummm k so here is the problem. We've been keeping an eye on her feet all week now, they aren't red and she doen't lick them much at all. Her pads are really rough and cracked and sometimes her feet are sweaty, but like I said no redness and nothing gross on her feet. I waited to bath Jazz until this past Friday and used a special medicated/ deodorizing shampoo on her feet. I smelled them again before I set her back to the floor after blowdrying. The smell was still there. Has anyone else experienced this? I got curious and smelled my other two dog's feet and they have no odor. Even the tops of Jazz's feet smell. 

Any idea? I've already considered food allergies, she's not on the best food yet, we didn't change her right away to give her time to adjust to life in our household and we've only had her a little over a week. 

-Leia


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Could you post a picture?

Is the hair discolored?

I have never heard of dogs feet smelling unless they have licked/chewed them.


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

A yeast smell and cracked skin is... athlete's foot. A yeast infection of the feet. In dogs it is called Foot Pad Disease. It could be caused by an allergy to a cleaning product in your house or a pesticide used on your lawn...

You can treat it with anti-fungal medications and creams, which you can get over the counter, just don't let hte dog lick them off.

To be 100% sure, you can take the dog to the vet and they can test skin samples. White vinegar washes are awesome for people athlete's foot, no chemicals... put them in a shallow bath with white vinegar in the water...

If it's not athlete's foot/Foot Pad Disease or an allergic reaction, I'm at a loss... Ringworm (another type of fungus) also causes skin irritation but it doesn't stink that I am aware of, so I doubt that is it... it is however highly contagious.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Interesting. Our collie has always had feet that smell like Fritos! There never appears to be any problem, just the smell. She's been on different food for about a month now. I haven't noticed it since, but I didn't think to look for it either until I read this thread. I'll have to see if they are related.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

wow! this is enlightening! I always smell that dirty feet smell and never thought to smell the dogs feet. I always tell my daughter that her minis are smelling up the couch and she says they don't smell but we never checked the feet and Cassie does lick her one foot all the time - ginger bites her nails and chews - will have to check those feet!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I can't seem to get a good picture of her feet to post but I can tell you that the hair isnt really discolored. She is cream colored and her feet are pretty white. On the bottom of feet right in the center the hair is darker but it's very localized to that one area. She doesn't lick her feet really that I've noticed. She goes to work with me and hangs out in my shop somebody would defnitly notice if she was sctaching, bitching or licking at all.

As far as I know there isn't any type of chemical in the yard. We've only lived here for comming up on three months, however, before we bought it the house was vaccant for a year and half so nobody was doing anything with it or the yard. As far as cleaning chemicals in the house, I don't use many. I don't use anything on the carpet really. The floors in the kitchen and bathroom get cleaned mostly with vinegar. I don't think she has been in our home long enough to have had a reaction to anything we clean with. She's been here less than two weeks and we noticed the smell right away. 

Maybe I'll try the vinegar wash for her feet and see if it makes the smell go away. She had an exam and update on her vaccines on the 1st of this month. we brought her home on the 31st. If the vinegar doesn't work asap then off to the vet we will go to see if it's anything we will need meds for. The smell isn't over powering, I don't smell her when she walks by or anything, but it did make the bed and the bedroom smell 

-Leia


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Leia I totally can relate to the smell in the room but not specifically as the dog passes by. I smelled the standards feet yesterday and they stink! However, there is nothing wrong with their pads or hair - I cut the hair on the feet and put a little leave in conditioner on them - not much - will check today for the "smell" lol


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

I believe it is normal for dogs feet to smell slightly. I've heard several people say it smells like fritos!:noidea:

But if they really stink, there may be something wrong.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Funny you should mention the frito smell  A guy came into my groom shop today wanting a bath because she couldn't stand the smell his little "weenie dog" as he called it. He specificly said he hated the frito smell on the dog's feet. The first thing he did when he came to pick up was smell the dog's feet. 

Poor thing, have her feet smelled all the time lol. My other two dog's are in on the game now, and we have evening "toe checks". The Tibbie's feet don't smell at all. Maybe Jaz's are supposed to smell that way, or maybe I'm just the paranoid weirdo poodle owner. LoL. We will try the vinegar tomarrow when I groom her. She is going to have her picture taken for the newspaper so she'll have to get beautified in the morning. Yay for Jazz, our salon spokes poodle.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

how much vinegar and how much water?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Pamela said:


> how much vinegar and how much water?



The info I found online for the 'recipe" if you want to call it that was:

1 cup of white Vinegar to 1 gallon of water 10-15 minutes twice daily no specifics on how many days you can do it for.

OR 

50/50 Apple cider vinegar and water 10 minutes once daily up to 10 days

I found a website with all sorts of Athletes foot remedies, so if I am ever afflicted with this condition I'm sure to be prepared lol. 

-Leia


----------

